# Configuring a trapeze



## jbr (Jan 27, 2003)

I''m configuring my boat, a 17'' planing dinghy, with a trapeze for single-handed sailing. This is a fast daysailer, and it wasn''t originally designed for it. Basic wires, handle, dogbone, and bungee are fairly straightforward. My questions: 1) Does anyone have experience with a "return line" which is used to keep one from swinging forward towards the mast? It seems like it would be helpful when single-handing on a trapeze if one''s footing slips so you''d stay in reach of the tiller. Any input on configuringing this would be helpful, ie, what is the best way to make it adjustable, what is the best way to hook it in, and is there a good way to secure it while not in use with a self retracting bungee similar to what is used for the rest of the trapeze hardware? 2) My boat will definitely keep sailing if I fall off (I use bungees on the rudder) so I''m less afraid of capsizing than just falling off and having the boat sail away. Therefore, I''m considering using a tether or maybe using the return line as a tether (using a quick release snap shackkle so I could release if I needed to). Any experience or thoughts on this would be appreciated. For example, will I get into trouble if I capsize to leward while on a tether, etc. Thanks for any input.


----------

